# where's you favourite holiday destination and why



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine probably has to be Jordan absolutely fantastic

architecture was fantastic and the city of Petra with the treasutry that was in Indiana Jones, was so spectacular


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Anywhere with a gorgeous relaxing beach, soft waves, and a hammock to fall asleep in under a palm tree    I am not fussy as you can tell.. oh and Safari in Kenya..
Cat x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

right now anywhere warm with Sun


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ours is Crete as we got married there    

Although we did love Thailand last year    Very hot


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Loved Bali only went there for a few days on the way to Australia would love to go for longer tried to convince DH we should get married there but no


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

not been abroad 
but i love to return home to cornwall. also hoping to tour scotland this year for week or so, cant wait


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

New Zealand - it was jsut fab. Beaches, vineyards, great food, spectacular scenery and lovely people. Also really loved India, the GOlden TEmple at Amritsar was amazing.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Not sure where my most favourite is but loved Turkey when I went - even after three hours around Ephesus in the midday sun


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Anguilla, Australia, Easter Island and France ( Brittany and Perigord, especially)
Future Mummy


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

we go to zante but any of the grrek islands are fab, the people are so friendly its unbelievable + will do anything to help + make you happy, we ahve made some realy good friends over there, they are fab with kids as they are really family orientated, evrything runs round kids + the scenery + history is amazing, there is so much to take in + you will never be bored  

wherever you go on your jollies this year hope you all have a good one  

xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Australia was my best place, shortly followed by Dominican Republic.


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Nepal and Bhutan


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Loved Egypt but would go to the USA any chance i can


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

There's a few places we have loved
Venice
Sorrento
New York


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*New Zealand*...especially as my parents now live there.
*Australia*...if I had to live & work in another city, other than London, it would be Sydney.
*Thailand (Koh Samui)*...special memories, as that's where me & DP finally got together as a "couple" after being friends for years.

N xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

wendy.h said:


> not been abroad
> but i love to return home to cornwall. also hoping to tour scotland this year for week or so, cant wait


There is absolutely nothing wrong with Cornwall. It's wild and craggy and wonderful and one of my favourite places in the whole world.

Favourite holiday destination - probably Thassos - little Greek Island, not heavily touristy but just lovely and friendly. I could seriously consider living there.

C~x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Turkey - Kalkan or similar, people are fab, food is fab, weather is great
Scotland - beautiful scenery


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Greece Corfu because its were i got my bpf 

kel


----------

